# Foldable table saw with wheels



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

I am looking to buy one of those foldable / collapsible table saws with wheels. I presently have a very large Ryobi which I no longer need. I need the space more than I need a big saw. I am no longer building furniture or doing fine Cabinetry work so am just looking for a nice little unit for general purpose. Any recommendations? Anything I should stay away from? Of course I would like to get a good saw for a cheap price but I know that's probably not possible. Would like to spend $500 or less. Thanks, J


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

The DeWalt DWE7491RS was the Popular Mechanics editor's choice. Only drawback was noise level. What?


----------



## beesohappy (Jun 3, 2009)

When I replace my craftsman I'll make sure to get a saw with a longer arbor. As it is now if I want to dado anything over 3/4'' I can't with out moving the fence. In fact to use a 3/4'' staked dado set on my saw I have to flip the nut over so I can catch some threads.


----------



## NAC89 (Jun 1, 2016)

I’ve heard the Rigid portable saw is one of the better fold up job site saws and is what I was going to buy till I found an incredible buy on a Ridgid ts3650 which I love but it is a nearly 300lb beast that I won’t be moving much even with the lift and wheel system on it. I also have a kobalt saw which is a fold up saw with wheels, it’s ok I don’t care much for the fence on it though and it will run a dado stack but I’m not sure if it will run a 3/4” stack.


----------



## gww (Feb 14, 2015)

I have a bosch 4100 with the gravity assist folding table but I have only folded it once. I really don't know how long the arbor is cause I very seldom ever dado more then 3/8th inch and have a craftsman to the side that I just leave the dado on. I bought mine used for right around three hundred and think they are about six hundred new. 

It is better the the two skills I burnt out (cause it hasn't burnt out yet) It is a little taller then the skils and is made by the same company but is in a whole new level compared to the skil. I am happy so far. I do wish it was not a dirrect drive cause I would like to be able to throw a differrent motor on it if I ever had an issue but the saw has not given me issue yet. 

I had a shop vac hooked up to it till I burnt the vac out and it still made plenty of dust that did not go to the vacume and I heard this was one of the complaints in the reviews of the saw.

I just want something that I can abuse and so that is not a big issue for me. I have never built furnature type stuff and so have never used a high class table saw but this one seems really good to me using my previous experiances with cheaper table saws. Take it for what it is worth.
Cheers
gww
Ps all my wood is home sawn hard woods and most are very hard. I will cut cedar and pine like butter but oak hickory and such is what I have most of.


----------



## Phoebee (Jan 29, 2014)

I've been drooling over a Sawstop JSS-MCA 10" Jobsite Saw. These are on wheels, but they're not small, and they're not cheap ($1300).

I've been asking myself which I prefer, a lower price or keeping my fingers. I like my fingers.

A local woodworking specialty shop carries these, and I got hands on one earlier in the week. The first thing I tried out was the rip fence. Whatever saw I get must have a rip fence that locks down square every time and stays that way. This one does. So do some saws in the $500-ish range without the instant blade stop feature. Having owned a small cheap table saw with an unreliable rip fence ... never again.


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

I learned about the sawstop saws right after I took a small chunk off the tip of my left index finger with a dado blade. I was very fortunate that the lesson was not life altering. I would have gladly paid 700 extra dollars to not suffer the embarrassment of explaining what I did to my finger!


----------



## mike17l (Jun 22, 2012)

The Rigid portable saw should be $299 on black friday at Home Depot.


----------



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

Thanks for the suggestions everyone. My biggest complaint with many saws I have owned is the fence. I'd love to get a saw with a Biesemeyer fence but I know that's not gonna happen with my budget. J


----------



## angryhippie (Mar 11, 2010)

I have the Rigid folding saw and love it


----------



## MikeJ (Jan 1, 2009)

I like porter-cable.... maybe it is just me.
I used cheap craftsmen and they couldn't cut a straight line no matter how much you tuned them.

After 3 craftsmen saws, We got a porter-cable work site folding saw from Home Depot. Cuts great - straight lines right out of the box. Tuning it makes it work well... A few draw backs on ours at least - the blade lift is hard to turn going up. Moving the blade is slow and takes a lot of handle turning, but for me that is fine since it means finer control over height and angles. After a year or two the gear for raising and lowering the blade broke (made of nylon) and we replaced the gear with a metal one you can purchase online off repair sites.

Not a GREAT saw, but for around $400 it is very good.


----------



## Greeny (Jun 27, 2016)

I have the Rigid job site saw and really like it. I didn't get the folding stand, because I already had a couple of cheap but sturdy HF welding tables. They've got a movable lip along two sides that work for securing the saw from sliding around. The fence isn't going to compare to a full size cabinet saw, but it is good.
I got mine about a year ago on sale, and with a military discount it was around $225.


----------



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

Mike J you raised another issue I have with the cheaper saws. That is nylon gears for raising and lowering the blade. I wish these companies would give me an option to upgrade for a few bucks more. I have had good luck with Porter Cable and DeWalt as well as Ryobi. I am going to keep an eye out for the sales around Black Friday and see if I can get something that I can live with. J


----------



## MikeJ (Jan 1, 2009)

The plastic parts are a fact now... You can buy replacement metal parts online and switch them out but pretty sure it voids any warranty.

How you get a good deal :thumbsup:


----------



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

JWPalmer said:


> The DeWalt DWE7491RS was the Popular Mechanics editor's choice. Only drawback was noise level. What?


Yup, reviving an old thread to update. I did some research and watched prices and went with what JD recommended. Got it at Home Despot for $500, down from $579. Put it together, but have not used it yet. Fairly pleased with the quality of the materials. Folds up and wheels nice. In the next few days I will fire it up and let you know how it cuts. J


----------



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

Fired it up yesterday and was happy with the performance. While I did not give it a real workout, I like the fence and saw RPM's were great. J


----------



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

It took me a couple years but I finally put this saw through its paces and could not be happier. For what it is, a weekend warrior saw, it does the job well. Rpm is superb, even cutting thick stock. Blade variance is good, as is the fence. If you have limited shop space, it or another fold up saw is for you. I find that I use it more because it is so easy to set up and put away. J


----------



## Tigger19687 (Dec 27, 2014)

Since you bumped this, I am looking for a small one for making simple hives and frames. I've never used one but can use a circular saw & jigsaw.
Anything you recommend at $250 and under? I see a few at Lowes, Blue Hawk, craftsman... since someone mentioned Craftsman.


----------



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

Family Handyman gave the Craftsman *JT2502RC a decent review. Under 300. J*


----------

